
DigitalOcean Control Panel Connectivity Issue - mreithub
https://status.digitalocean.com/?
======
cremp
This goes to show you should not use DO, because they aren't truly global, and
a single outage brings everyone to a halt. They don't think of region
redundancy like the real cloud providers who actually have everything split
up.

This is the reason I don't trust anyone who swears by DO.

------
justaaron
not only the control panel... all my droplets are down in sfo1... looks like
it's affecting more than one region as well... (a list of > 10 regions)

it will be interesting to know what caused this...

------
rogerthis
My droplets are up (NYC1), only API down.

